# split and cut .mp3 files to create boot sounds



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone have a program they use to accomplish it? I downloaded Audacity, but its confusing.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Ringdroid or htcsnip on sense


----------

